# pheasant



## Griff (Dec 9, 2008)

Over Thanksgiving I went pheasant hunting with my oldest son in Oregon. I brought a couple home and cooked them on the WSM at 350* on Sunday. Of course, they were wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Aaron1 (Dec 9, 2008)

That looks mighty tasty  
Aaron


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 9, 2008)

Thta looks great, I aint never had them before


----------



## wittdog (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice very nice.


----------



## john pen (Dec 9, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Over Thanksgiving I went pheasant hunting with my oldest son in Oregon. I brought a couple home and cooked them on the WSM at 350* on Sunday. *Of course, they were wrapped in bacon.
> ]/quote]*
> 
> we'd expect no less...looks great !


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 9, 2008)

Haven't had pheasant in years.  Looks mighty tasty.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome!
Those were some meaty birds.


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 9, 2008)

I saw those at the store for $14.00 each... I need to join a hunting club... Looks great Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 9, 2008)

That looks super good. 

Your wife did a fine job of skinning those birds.


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 9, 2008)

Those look absolutely killer Griff!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 9, 2008)

Use to get pheasant quite a bit years and years ago when Michigan had a thriving pheasant population, but now unless you have a good bird dog and plenty of luck you'd be lucky to see one in this state....kind of like jobs. :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice Griff, Nice!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 9, 2008)

Man I wished the last time I had pheasant it looked as good as that!


----------



## Unity (Dec 9, 2008)

Great lookin' birds. What did you think of doing them up that way? 

--John
(Last time I had pheasant it was roadkill -- found laying on top of fresh snow. It didn't have any stray bits of shot to spit out, either.   )


----------



## Griff (Dec 9, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Use to get pheasant quite a bit years and years ago when Michigan had a thriving pheasant population, but now unless you have a good bird dog and plenty of luck you'd be lucky to see one in this state....kind of like jobs. :roll:



My son has a great bird dog and the captain of the volunteer fire department he and his wife are both on owns the private land where we hunted.


----------



## Griff (Dec 9, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Great lookin' birds. What did you think of doing them up that way?
> 
> --John
> (Last time I had pheasant it was roadkill -- found laying on top of fresh snow. It didn't have any stray bits of shot to spit out, either.   )



I got the two best birds. One of them only had pellets in the head (I'd like to say I planned the shot that way, but it ain't the truth), the other was trying to out run the dog, jumped up to fly at the last moment and the dog jumped and snatched it out of the air without a shot being fired. We nearly fell over laughing, well everyone except the bird, when that happened. Like I told Bruce, Rob has a great bird dog. Next time I'll braize them in a sauce or gravy, even with the bacon they were a tad dry.


----------



## Lil Griff (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, Dad, here's a couple of pictures I took when I wasn't busy shooting your birds out from under you:

(I don't think it was any one of the ones you brought home, this one got pretty crunched)


----------



## Griff (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice pics son.


----------



## Unity (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice looking place, too.

--John
(I can see the ring around his neck in the first photo.)


----------

